# Corona virus travel



## jacquigem (Dec 20, 2020)

Re Phil's recent post, not sure if this is right place to post but whilst I understand that we don't want to fall out please don't stop the flow of information as I believe it is more trustworthy than most of the official sources


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 20, 2020)

Sorry, going to disagree with you on that. Phil has allowed a coronavirus thread which I think is very generous of him given recent events. The only official sources I can find and trust are either government or local council. As for a flow of trustworty information those are the only two places I think should be quoted when offering up information and certainly not any social media post copied and pasted.


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 20, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Sorry, going to disagree with you on that. Phil has allowed a coronavirus thread which I think is very generous of him given recent events. The only official sources I can find and trust are either government or local council. As for a flow of trustworty information those are the only two places I think should be quoted when offering up information and certainly not any social media post copied and pasted.


OK you are entitled to your opinion but I prefer comments from people on the ground and travelling. Just disappointed that again we are being censored. Not why I joined this forum.


----------



## Admin (Dec 20, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> OK you are entitled to your opinion but I prefer comments from people on the ground and travelling. Just disappointed that again we are being censored. Not why I joined this forum.



I am guessing that you joined this forum for information about wild camping in motorhomes/camper vans. No posts that have anything to do with motorhomes or wild camping are disallowed. 

This is not a political forum and posts about politics that do not directly impact on wild camping in motorhomes are not allowed. If you want to discuss politics I suggest you join a political forum.

The reason I am not allowing people to judge others or blame them for their conduct is because it has no outcome other than causing fights and bad blood between members.


----------



## winks (Dec 20, 2020)

However, life goes on ...






Christmas at home then.

Cheers

H


----------



## korky (Dec 20, 2020)

Before the politics ban, there sometimes used to be derogatory comments on here about the LGBT community.That has now stopped,which is a good thing. But now we are being subjected to a barrage of photo's of men in frocks and woman's wigs. It's political correctness gone mad.


----------



## Admin (Dec 20, 2020)

korky said:


> Before the politics ban, there sometimes used to be derogatory comments on here about the LGBT community.That has now stopped,which is a good thing. But now we are being subjected to a barrage of photo's of men in frocks and woman's wigs. It's political correctness gone mad.


Are you referring to the photos from our New Years Eve rally?


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 20, 2020)

Philip Tomlinson said:


> I am guessing that you joined this forum for information about wild camping in motorhomes/camper vans. No posts that have anything to do with motorhomes or wild camping are disallowed.
> 
> This is not a political forum and posts about politics that do not directly impact on wild camping in motorhomes are not allowed. If you want to discuss politics I suggest you join a political forum.
> 
> The reason I am not allowing people to judge others or blame them for their conduct is because it has no outcome other than causing fights and bad blood between members.


Phillip, please don't guess. You are correct I joined this forum for information on wild camping and travelling in general. Since you decided no political I have supported you. I agree that we should not criticise others. My point is that if you have a blanket ban on passing information about travelling then you take away much of which I joined this forum for.


----------



## caledonia (Dec 20, 2020)

korky said:


> Before the politics ban, there sometimes used to be derogatory comments on here about the LGBT community.That has now stopped,which is a good thing. But now we are being subjected to a barrage of photo's of men in frocks and woman's wigs. It's political correctness gone mad.


Or a bit of fun.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 20, 2020)

korky said:


> . But now we are being subjected to a barrage of photo's of men in frocks and woman's wigs. It's political correctness gone mad.



Just for you


----------



## Admin (Dec 20, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Phillip, please don't guess. You are correct I joined this forum for information on wild camping and travelling in general. Since you decided no political I have supported you. I agree that we should not criticise others. My point is that if you have a blanket ban on passing information about travelling then you take away much of which I joined this forum for.



Regardless of if it is Politics, Brexit or Coronavirus if it directly impacts on motorhoming or wild camping in a motorhome then it Is allowed.





__





						The forum changes have begun.
					

I have today started to implement the changes to the forum.  From today I expect our members to follow the forum rules:  https://wildcamping.co.uk/help/terms/  Here are some of the changes:  1) Politics, religion, Covid-19 (except where it directly applies to motorhomes) and Brexit (except where...




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 20, 2020)

Well i dont care cause in listening to radio garden , shaky radio up in halkirk, boy do i love the blues.


----------



## korky (Dec 20, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Or a bit of fun.


Don't think there are enough ex Viz readers on here. I was joking.


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 21, 2020)

korky said:


> Before the politics ban, there sometimes used to be derogatory comments on here about the LGBT community.That has now stopped,which is a good thing. But now we are being subjected to a barrage of photo's of men in frocks and woman's wigs. It's political correctness gone mad.



Love Viz particularly the profanisaurus.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 21, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> WEll i dont care cause in *listing* to radio garden , shaky radio up in halkirk, boy do i love the blues.



@trevskoda ... and there's you telling us you never drink!


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 21, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> @trevskoda ... and there's you telling us you never drink!


Very late at night, hic.


----------

